# SMD Distortion detector



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

This is anexcellent tool, it allows you to set gains and find your max head unit volume in minutes. It took me 30 lazy minutes (most of which was pulling amps and hu out) to set my brothers hu and 2 amps. This is a must have for anyone that s installing a system. It comes with a test tone cd, manual, probes and unit. Like I said in another post the brains behind the Rockford Fosgate T15k (15,000w amp) designed and built this product. This isnt some fly by night rookie Tony D'Amore is GENIUS and him nor steve would put their name on anything less than top notch.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

NICE! Bout damn time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Brian you gotta get one this thing is the shit! After I used the DD-1 found out that the gains on my brothers were set too low and the hu "volume ceiling" that I gave him was way too low. I was actually able to turn the gains up on his Memphis 4kd and 15004 up quite a bit and got him some much appreciated output. I can say without a doubt that my oscilloscope that I paid a couple grand for is a dinosaur and I will be ebaying that bitch soon. This thing is a must have for anyone that is installing a system. Be it a one time deal for themselves or for customers. The benefits of knowing when you are distorting is amazing, Im actually motivated to finish my Impalas rebuild just so I can use this tool again. And its only 140bucks mang!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

That's a nice price for what it offer's.

I don't install anything anymore, if I did I would have gotten one the same time you did.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

shit it works for home audio as well lol
since you dont install give me your old lanzars and the rest of that dusty audio junk =x


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pitbullx said:


> This is anexcellent tool, it allows you to set gains and find your max head unit volume in minutes. It took me 30 lazy minutes (most of which was pulling amps and hu out) to set my brothers hu and 2 amps. This is a must have for anyone that s installing a system. It comes with a test tone cd, manual, probes and unit. Like I said in another post the brains behind the Rockford Fosgate T15k (15,000w amp) designed and built this product. This isnt some fly by night rookie Tony D'Amore is GENIUS and him nor steve would put their name on anything less than top notch.


 ive seen him use it, helps u find where your clipping at:thumbsup:


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

So when can the regular folks like myself pick one of these up?


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

ive been waiting for this to become available


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

L.Daco1 said:


> So when can the regular folks like myself pick one of these up?


^^^what he said^^^

and whats the price on this mofo?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> ive seen him use it, helps u find where your clipping at:thumbsup:


actually it detects distortion 



L.Daco1 said:


> So when can the regular folks like myself pick one of these up?


after steve gets feedback from the 10ppl that got one for "testing" should be very soon



matttatts said:


> ^^^what he said^^^
> 
> and whats the price on this mofo?


139.00


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well give him the feedback already then!

:thumbsup:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

shit man a buckthirtynine is el chepo!! feed back that mofo so i can has one


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm getting one of these badboys.Thats a real fair price to to the amount of money you could be saving in the end.

Pit...let us know where we can pick one of these up after the "testing" is done would ya


For those that haven't seen the video


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

once they are ready you can purchase them through a shopping cart on steves site...ill keep everyone posted


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Pitbullx said:


> once they are ready you can purchase them through a shopping cart on steves site...ill keep everyone posted


 
Nice, wouldn't mind having one of those handy here at the shop.:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey pit,you have a link to where the pre-order is?

I just became a member at SMD an just cant find it.Looked thru the forums all i found was talk about it???

Thanks buddy


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Does this have a dummy load or a reactive one?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

can order them here
http://wccaraudio.com/


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

baggedout81 said:


> I'm getting one of these badboys.Thats a real fair price to to the amount of money you could be saving in the end.
> 
> Pit...let us know where we can pick one of these up after the "testing" is done would ya
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

haha


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ha ha :0:0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

You do anything more w/ this thing pit?

Wish i could get one.right now before they go up but bills


----------

